# Apple Cider Vinegar during pregnancy to prevent difficult birth



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote from Pat Coleby's book "Natural Goat Care"


> *Apple Cider Vinegar*
> Cider vinegar maintains the correct pH in the body, which is probably one of the reasons it is so useful. Because of its potassium content, it is invaluable for all animals coming up to breeding. Potassium deficiencies cause blood vessel constriction, affecting the extremities and it seems the cervix and uterus in the final stages of pregnancy; dystokia is the result. I first used cider vinegar on my milking goat herd after a season of very difficult births. The next year I was amazed at the difference, even the largest kids from maiden does arrived relatively easily and in very good health. Many stock owners and human mothers have observed similar effects.


I have always given ACV to my pregnant goats, and have never had any major birthing problems. But I have been through only 7 kiddings, so my experience is somewhat limited! 
I have given ACV in food, in water, and just plain. Pat Coleby recommends unpasteurized ACV. I am not sure how much better than pasteurized it is.

Pat Coleby has more to say about ACV, and if you'd like to read it, click here and scroll down to Apple Cider vinegar: http://www.acresusa.com/toolbox/press/goat10.htm
She mentions that ACV is useful for both ringworm and UC prevention in males (I can testify to that - it's the only thing I've ever used for UC prevention, and I've never had the slightest problem.)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Milkmaid!

We use ACV as well, though I rely more on good loose minerals with high copper levels.


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

My goats love apple cider vinegar and in all the years I've had them I haven't had one difficult kidding.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How much does Pat Coleby say to use? We put a little glug in each bucket.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I have also heard that cider vinegar in their water bucket/trough helps with chest congestion and pnuemonia. So, this would be an example of natural care as I had asked in an earlier post!  I guess I unknowingly knew a little more about than I thought.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Can you put it in Sherpa water too? I have my weanling lambs in with my goats!


----------



## mvan (Sep 14, 2012)

She (Coleby) says to use raw ACV. I cannot find a local source for raw ACV that is reasonable priced. Is there still some benefit in using regular ACV from the grocery store, or are all of the beneficials destroyed in the pasteurization? (I assume if it isn't raw it's pasteurized - just like milk).


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

fezz09 said:


> can you put it in sherpa water too? I have my weanling lambs in with my goats!


sheep water*


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Thanks Milkmaid!
> 
> We use ACV as well, though I rely more on good loose minerals with high copper levels.


No problem! And thank you for mentioning the copper. 



> How much does Pat Coleby say to use? We put a little glug in each bucket.


"A dessertspoon [2 teaspoons] twice a week would be enough for most animals." (Pat Coleby.)





> I have also heard that cider vinegar in their water bucket/trough helps with chest congestion and pnuemonia.



Cool! I had never heard that!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fezz09*
> _can you put it in sherpa water too? I have my weanling lambs in with my goats!_
> 
> sheep water*


LOL, I was about to Google "sherpa water"...thought it was something special given to sheep. 
I have Pat Coleby's "Natural Sheep Care" as well, and she recommends the same amount for sheep as for goats.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Edited the original post to add:


> I have given ACV in food, in water, and just plain. Pat Coleby recommends unpasteurized ACV. I am not sure how much better than pasteurized it is.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks  I'm glad you posted that! I have an old ewe you has been coughing a little here and there! I'll definitely try a little in their water!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds pretty neat.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Silly question... 2 teaspoons of ACV in the water all year round or just when preggo?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Year round. I never measure but maybe 1/2 cup in 15 gal water. The year I didnt do it very often there were more flies.
Organic ACV is pretty expensive we just use regular.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Year round. I never measure but maybe 1/2 cup in 15 gal water. The year I didnt do it very often there were more flies.
> Organic ACV is pretty expensive we just use regular.


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Your'e welcome!


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

*Apple Cider Vinegar*



nancy d said:


> Year round. I never measure but maybe 1/2 cup in 15 gal water. The year I didnt do it very often there were more flies.
> Organic ACV is pretty expensive we just use regular.


 Is it possible to just give them 2tsp by mouth 1 time a week pregnant or not? If not we use 2 gallon size buckets but empty them constantly before they finish to give fresh water so how much would you put in there?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

mvan said:


> I cannot find a local source for raw ACV that is reasonable priced. Is there still some benefit in using regular ACV from the grocery store, or are all of the beneficials destroyed in the pasteurization? (I assume if it isn't raw it's pasteurized - just like milk).


You can order it online. I get mine from The Vitamin Shoppe, and shipping is free with any order over $25.00. Pasteurized ACV would probably help keep algae under control, but for the majority of the benefits you would need raw, unpasteurized ACV.


----------



## kachikachiyama (Dec 19, 2013)

Neat stuff! ACV safe for horses too? They share the water...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep.. safe for horses.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Micgrace said:


> Is it possible to just give them 2tsp by mouth 1 time a week pregnant or not? If not we use 2 gallon size buckets but empty them constantly before they finish to give fresh water so how much would you put in there?


I don't believe I would give them straight, undiluted ACV as it is pretty strong and I would be concerned about irritation/burning to their mouth, throat, and stomachs. If you don't want to deal with it in their water buckets, you could probably mix it 50/50 with water and drench. For a 2 gallon water bucket, I would add 1 oz - 2 Tbsp - 30 cc's.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Raw ACV is supposed to be best. While it is EXPENSIVE to buy it is super cheap to make. Take raw apples (organic if you can find them or unsprayed- we used them off the neighbors tree) cut up a bunch in quarters or you can just use the cores and peels, add a half cup sugar and fill to the top with water (gallon pickle jar is what I used) and let it sit for at least 6 - 8 weeks. I made some in September when the apples were ripe and just drained them earlier today. Don't drain through a dairy filter as you will filter out the "Mother". I drained through a tea strainer. WHALA- Organic Apple Cider Vinegar on the cheap!! I got over 3 quarts per gallon batch I made. Not just good for goats- but people too


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll have to try that with all the apple peels we produce when we make apple crisp (my favorite)!



> I don't believe I would give them straight, undiluted ACV as it is pretty strong and I would be concerned about irritation/burning to their mouth, throat, and stomachs.


I don't think it hurts them. I've tried ACV plain and it's sour enough to send you to the Andromeda Galaxy, but the goats LOOOVE it plain and slurp it right up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It can ruin the enamel on teeth.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I've never had much in the way of kidding problems, so when I started using ACV for fly/pest control there was no difference. 

If you have kidding problems that the potassium in ACV cures, then it's a management issue and you need to get a more balanced diet into the does. 

The one thing I have found over the years to help keep kiddings easy is-exercise. Yup, I make sure my expectant ladies go outside and move around daily, snow, rain, cold...whatever. They go outside and are made to move around rather briskly several times a day. Strengthening the muscles (abdominal especially) will help push those kids right out. Plus, the kids need the bouncing movement from the doe to help them get into the proper birthing position. A lazy, sedentary doe is a doe asking for birthing problems. 

The pasteurized ACV will help keep bugs away and keep the water fairly algae free, but to get the health benefits, you need the "mother" which is just bacteria, the same ones that live in a healthy digestive tract.


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

So it's not the ACV from the local grocery store?


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Jocelnlee said:


> So it's not the ACV from the local grocery store?


you can get it in some stores. At our local Walmart you can buy the Hunts brand- it is in a quart glass bottle- it is not organic but is raw and unfiltered (with the Mother) or at specialty health food stores you can get Bragg's Brand- it is Organic and unfiltered and raw. But the stuff you get in a plastic gallon jug is not the same- it is pasteurized and filtered


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

mlktrkdrvr said:


> you can get it in some stores. At our local Walmart you can buy the Hunts brand-


Correction HEINZ brand


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

mlktrkdrvr said:


> Raw ACV is supposed to be best. While it is EXPENSIVE to buy it is super cheap to make. Take raw apples (organic if you can find them or unsprayed- we used them off the neighbors tree) cut up a bunch in quarters or you can just use the cores and peels, add a half cup sugar and fill to the top with water (gallon pickle jar is what I used) and let it sit for at least 6 - 8 weeks. I made some in September when the apples were ripe and just drained them earlier today. Don't drain through a dairy filter as you will filter out the "Mother". I drained through a tea strainer. WHALA- Organic Apple Cider Vinegar on the cheap!! I got over 3 quarts per gallon batch I made. Not just good for goats- but people too


My chickens now hate you  LOL
They love their apple peels


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

I gave my chickens the solids that were left over afterward. They ate them right up. Also I forgot to post that you need to cover it with something breathable- I started off using about 4 ply of cheese cloth gauze but toward the end I just used a kitchen towel and rubber band. Needs to be able to breath but also keep the bugs out


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How far do you fill the jar with the apple parts?


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

I guess mine was about 1/3 full just dropped in loosely. I used an old root beer bottle so it had a very narrow neck. Apples, Sugar and filled with water so the apples stay under the water, or if you use a pickle jar or something you have to weight the apples to stay under the water. The apples will float for a few days and then after a while they will sink. There are lots of instructions for it on Google that are probably better than what I am explaining. Next year I think I will make it in our big 5 gallon sauerkraut crock. I drink a shot of it everyday and give the goats a splash every now and then. 6 quarts may not last me long.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

mlktrkdrvr said:


> Raw ACV is supposed to be best. While it is EXPENSIVE to buy it is super cheap to make. Take raw apples (organic if you can find them or unsprayed- we used them off the neighbors tree) cut up a bunch in quarters or you can just use the cores and peels, add a half cup sugar and fill to the top with water (gallon pickle jar is what I used) and let it sit for at least 6 - 8 weeks. I made some in September when the apples were ripe and just drained them earlier today. Don't drain through a dairy filter as you will filter out the "Mother". I drained through a tea strainer. WHALA- Organic Apple Cider Vinegar on the cheap!! I got over 3 quarts per gallon batch I made. Not just good for goats- but people too


I LOVE recipes like this. now i'm going to see where I can get me some organic apples (I think everything we get here is sprayed, and currently....NO ONE has ACV on their shelves, plus it's really not cheap). you're super awesome for sharing!

I wonder if I would work if I put a bit of mother in from another jar? I grow the mother for kombucha (I don't drink it...I just like growing and then gifting to ppl....)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I read an article that you can use any type of fruit. It was a canning article and they saved all the peelings and cores from all the fruit they canned and made vinegar with it. So they have fruit cider vinegar instead of ACV.


----------



## kachikachiyama (Dec 19, 2013)

A word of warning on this: I tried it and put a little ACV (approx 3Tbs) in the 50 gallons of water shared by my horses and goats. One of my horses disliked the taste so much that she stopped drinking and colicked from dehydration. Luckily we were able to save her, but I wanted to put this out there for other members who have the water shared by multiple species of animals: maybe offer two water sources, one with and one without ACV.


----------



## Sina Ajiboye (Mar 30, 2021)

I am new in goat farming. I have couple of does that are noe pregnant. They are actually Nigerian dwarf goats. Can I give them apple cider vinegar?


milkmaid said:


> Quote from Pat Coleby's book "Natural Goat Care"
> I have always given ACV to my pregnant goats, and have never had any major birthing problems. But I have been through only 7 kiddings, so my experience is somewhat limited!
> I have given ACV in food, in water, and just plain. Pat Coleby recommends unpasteurized ACV. I am not sure how much better than pasteurized it is.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for sharing your experience and knowledge. I am new to goat farming. Please can I give pregnant Nigerian WAD goats apple cider vinegar


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sina Ajiboye said:


> I am new in goat farming. I have couple of does that are noe pregnant. They are actually Nigerian dwarf goats. Can I give them apple cider vinegar?
> 
> 
> Many thanks for sharing your experience and knowledge. I am new to goat farming. Please can I give pregnant Nigerian WAD goats apple cider vinegar


You can give ACV to them. Just be sure to offer plain water too in case they don't prefer it.


----------



## Sina Ajiboye (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Drenching ACV...I've only done this on one goat, and she absolutely hated it. Gagged and choked, even when the ACV was diluted pretty well with molasses, etc. She doesn't react this way with other drenches, so I think it was the ACV. It will corrode metal, too. My drenching syringe has a metal tip that the finish is messed up on now, because I didn't rinse it out really well after I used it to drench the ACV.
The majority of my goats LOVE ACV water. I will put maybe 1/2 cup in their 15 gal. water bucket, and they always seem to drink more when the ACV is in there. One will always lick tge vinegar bottle if it's within reach. I believe (please correct me if I'm wrong) that ACV will soften water. We have very hard water...lots of calcium in it...so I think that is why the goats like their ACV water so much. It probably helps balance them out after they've been drinking so much hard water.
I use it as a tonic of sorts. If someone seems a little off, I will put ACV water out for a while. I figure it won't hurt them and they seem to like it.
One of our old dogs got to the point where she would just stand at the water bucket and drink and drink. We started putting ACV in the water, and that greatly improved her health. She still drank a little more than normal, but was able to live a good life for several more years. We figure she was probably having kidney problems or something, and the ACV really helped her.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

lottsagoats said:


> If you have kidding problems that the potassium in ACV cures, then it's a management issue and you need to get a more balanced diet into the does.
> 
> The one thing I have found over the years to help keep kiddings easy is-exercise. Yup, I make sure my expectant ladies go outside and move around daily, snow, rain, cold...whatever. They go outside and are made to move around rather briskly several times a day. Strengthening the muscles (abdominal especially) will help push those kids right out. Plus, the kids need the bouncing movement from the doe to help them get into the proper birthing position. A lazy, sedentary doe is a doe asking for birthing problems.


Bingo you are right on the money.
Healthy does
good nutrition
creating a calm environment
In other words getting out of the way
is the key to easy births.
Goat women and there snake oil remedies jeez


----------

